Ask HN: Can you start a 1 man hedge fund? - hsikka
======
__d
Yes, I think it's _possible_.

There's a lot of legal and compliance activity that would need to be
outsourced. The technology could be mostly outsourced. In _theory_ your
trading strategy can be automated, and while it works, could be largely hands-
off.

I _think_ you can probably pass all the compliance checks with a single person
supported by outsourced contractors, so long as you have the right licenses.

So the single person would need to supervise all the outsourced activity,
review and sign all the docs, monitor the strategy, and do the sales and
marketing.

While it's theoretically possible, it'd probably make more sense to have at
least two people.

------
PaulHoule
Yes, but it could be a lot of work.

Trading on a brokerage account is one thing. Selling the fund to investors is
another thing. If you are running an overgrown family office and you have a
few outside investors that are an easy sell you might not have to work that
hard at marketing, but if you want to get a substantial A.U.M. from many
investors, then selling the fund is a full time job I think.

------
mtmail
[https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-begin-a-one-man-
hedg...](https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-begin-a-one-man-hedge-fund)

